# Jumeirah Village Triangle Retail



## Deepaksach (Aug 5, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I am looking to buy a property in JVT and am impressed by the size of the villas and townhouses. However, something that is really not there is the presence of retail supermarkets, groceries, pharmacy and likes...

The only possible option is to drive down to Springs to get your needs done.

Can anyone pls help to answer:

1. If you are living there, and what do you do for your daily needs? Or if there is a home delivery that anyone has explored...

2. Any updates on retails coming up?

Thank you in advance,

DS


----------



## Deepaksach (Aug 5, 2012)

48 views to this post in 5 hours and no reply  Guys, need help n advise pls...

Cheers,

DS


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Dont live there but gotten lost there a few times coming/going to springs. Isnt much of anything there at this point, but then nearly empty so ??? Will take a few years for retail to come in would imagine. Springs is quite close as long as you have a vehicle. But then, you couldnt really be out there without a vehicle.... 

Check the foodonclick.com website to see about food delivery options  That isnt groceries, but is 'daily' needs for many people.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Deepaksach said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am looking to buy a property in JVT and am impressed by the size of the villas and townhouses. However, something that is really not there is the presence of retail supermarkets, groceries, pharmacy and likes...
> 
> ...


Yes, Nakheel is planning a very big "LuLu" Hypermarket there only to serve the Indian people living there, but will take at least 5 years more till complete...
And also a metro station is planed besides district 8, so if you buy now you will get a fortune in 10 years...


----------



## Deepaksach (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks Kawasutra, although your name almost reminds me of Kamasutra, the Indian erotic science of love making 

I am however, still little wary of making investment, considering that loads of people have suffered so badly due to delays, real estate crash, etc etc...not to talk about the ways the law gets changed quickly.

Am really in a fix and confused, but thanks again for the update...


Cheers,
DS


----------



## Deepaksach (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey thanks so very much, appreciate !

I agree, it doesn't seem too soon any retail would happen. Even with the vehicle, you really need to take out your car to get a loaf of bread, unless these things start to get delivered at your doorstep.

Thanks for the link, looks good 

Cheers,
DS


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Deepaksach said:


> Thanks Kawasutra, although your name almost reminds me of Kamasutra, the Indian erotic science of love making


Yes it is a mixture of Kawasaki and Kamasutra because riding this bike with 185bhp back in Germany was like having sex the whole day!


----------



## Comm6 (Dec 12, 2011)

There is a supermarket coming up in the Limitless building in sector 3 I think. The work will start after Eid so it should be up and running by the end of the year


----------



## Deepaksach (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey thanks, but things are still to develop in there like schools, nurseries, pharmacy.. 

Good buy for the property, just wish things can be expedited !

Cheers,
DS


----------

